
Siberia Is on Fire - dwarfstarlinux
https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/146879/heat-and-fire-scorches-siberia
======
pier25
In 2010 Russian wildfires affected the global price of grain which in turn
helped trigger the Arab spring revolts.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Russian_wildfires](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Russian_wildfires)

[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/jul/17/bread-f...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/jul/17/bread-
food-arab-spring)

------
wef2323tg23
The major cause of devastating Siberian fires is illegal lumberjacks. The wood
will be transported to China and all traces will be eliminated by fire.

~~~
IAmEveryone
No, it’s that “Temperatures exceeded 38C in the Russian town of Verkhoyansk on
20 June, the highest temperature ever recorded north of the Arctic circle.“
([https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-53415297](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-53415297))

Logging just doesn’t make any sense. Satellite imaging is pretty much constant
now, so it wouldn’t be possible to burn the areas you logged before someone
snapped a photo.

Siberia also has something like two-and-half roads, even less going to China.
You can stop illegal logging, or at least observe it in its entirety, by
asking some bored senior to count trucks passing by outside.

~~~
wahern
Last year, at least, there seemed to have been alot of buzz about illegal
logging:

[https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/09/05/russians-blame-
sib...](https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/09/05/russians-blame-siberian-
wildfires-on-illegal-logging-authorities-inaction-poll-a67157)

[https://www.dw.com/en/russias-forests-threatened-by-
illegal-...](https://www.dw.com/en/russias-forests-threatened-by-illegal-
logging/a-48060208)

And before:

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/11/151110-timbe...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/11/151110-timber-
russian-far-east-illegal-logging-siberia/)

